# France 31 Oct - 01 Nov



## A_Skywalker (Oct 27, 2009)

31 Oct 18:00 Auxerre v Montpellier 2.10 3.00 3.50 +17  
31 Oct 18:00 Bordeaux v Monaco 1.72 3.20 5.00 +17  
31 Oct 18:00 Boulogne v Nancy 2.75 2.87 2.62 +17  
31 Oct 18:00 Grenoble v Lille 4.33 3.25 1.80 +17  
31 Oct 18:00 Lens v Lorient 2.40 2.90 3.00 +17  
31 Oct 18:00 Marseille v Toulouse 1.61 3.40 5.50 +17  
31 Oct 20:00 St Etienne v Lyon 3.80 3.20 1.90 +17  
01 Nov 16:00 Nice v Le Mans 1.95 3.00 4.00 +17  
01 Nov 16:00 Rennes v Valenciennes 1.61 3.30 5.75 +17  
01 Nov 20:00 Sochaux v PSG 2.70 2.87 2.70


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 29, 2009)

Metz - Strasbourg
French League 2
Prediction: Metz win
Odds: 1.80
Bookmaker: Bet365

Metz are ranked 6th in the second division of France, their goal at the end of the season is promotion to League 1. Metz have 19 points and 14 of them were won infront of their home crowd. Very strong home team. The guests are having hard time at the moment with only 1 win and are 3rd worst away team.


----------



## poker-poker (Oct 30, 2009)

Metz is a division 1 team and I do not know how they ended up in second division. Shame Metz, you are betraying your fathers.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 30, 2009)

I didnt understand what you mean, they are better than league 2 or you mean I made mistake, because thats not true. Check http://www.frenchleague.com/club/ficheC ... fff=500154
its clearly league 2 match, everyone with football knowledge knows it.


----------



## poker-poker (Nov 8, 2009)

Metz has been in division 1 for many many years; it is normally a division 1 team. It is only in recent years they dropped and screwed up. This is what that means, the current players are a shame to their ancestors.


----------

